# Anti-depressants and IBS-C



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,I take Fluoxetine (Prozac) 20 mg for my IBS. Unfortunately my IBS is very severe and seems refractory to most treatments, which obviously led me to be depressed. My doctor suggested trying an anti-depressant. At first I was sceptical because it was my medical problems causing the depression not the other way round, but after 2-3 months I finally started feeling like myself again. I had more energy to carry out basic tasks and the pain and nausea decreased - whether that was a side effect of the Fluoxetine or just my ability to cope better with my symptoms I'm not sure. I still suffer badly with IBS but find that I cope better now, which is definitely an improvement. The one thing I would say with any SSRI is to not expect results immediately, they typically require at least 3-4 weeks to see any benefit from it, and in my case I would say I only started showing a noticeable improvement 2-3 months down the line. Some people are afraid of taking anti-depressants but for me it really works and allows me to feel more like myself again!


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Does it help the constipation is the question. That is my only concern. This too makes me depressed and stressy, but its like a snowball effect, take away my constipation and I think i'd have a zest for life matched by very few people with their insignificant problems.If it was an oral laxative or something id be like "sure try it!" but ive read these SSRI's can make the symptoms worse. Also the doctors don't really understand how they work and constipation is often a much unwelcome side effect.However I do find that when im excited and happy I often get a bowel movement. So there is obviously some connection there.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,It hasn't helped my constipation, but then again mine is refractory to most treatments. To give you a picture of how slow my digestive system is, I had a colonic transit test where you have to swallow radioactive markers so they can be seen on an Xray, after 5 days I still had 59 out of 60 of them left in my colon (anything over 12 is abnormal). My gastroenterologist had never seen one as bad as that before!


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

I have taken every anti depressant in the book. I have never heard of prescribing an anti depressant to help constipation. The primary concern is that these meds can make connstipation worse. I now take Cymbalta for bipolar. It doesn't hurt my stomach are really help either. I do know that GI's are prescribing cymbalta for general pain associated with IBS. I do take small doses of Xanax for anxiety.


----------



## VicZan (Apr 14, 2012)

Before I new I had IBS-C I was taking Prozac for depression and anxiety and I can honestly say it made the constipation go away. There were times were I would get blocked up again, but I was a lot better overall. Once I got off the Prozac the constipation came back, so I am thinking about getting back on the Prozac again. Hope this info. helps you!


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

VicZan said:


> Before I new I had IBS-C I was taking Prozac for depression and anxiety and I can honestly say it made the constipation go away. There were times were I would get blocked up again, but I was a lot better overall. Once I got off the Prozac the constipation came back, so I am thinking about getting back on the Prozac again. Hope this info. helps you!


Very interesting.This is what ive heard overall. It seems that depression and anxiety tends to be to do with low serotonin levels, which also cause the constipation.Were you asymptomatic to the point you didn't have to take any IBS related medications?


----------



## VicZan (Apr 14, 2012)

oceannir said:


> Very interesting.This is what ive heard overall. It seems that depression and anxiety tends to be to do with low serotonin levels, which also cause the constipation.Were you asymptomatic to the point you didn't have to take any IBS related medications?


I had no idea at the time that I had IBS, so I had never taken medication for it, but the only other symptom of IBS I've ever had aside from constipation is bloating, and when the constipation went away, so did the bloating.


----------

